# Chicago, Sub looking for work



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello, 

I have had 3 years of plowing experience working for a South Chicago snow plow contractor. I recently bought a truck and plow, and curious if anyone had any forsight into needing a sub for next season. Let me know,


Ryan


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Were do you want to plow in Chicago ?

In the city or suburbs  

What type of truck will you be plowing with? year? plow size?

Thanks Ryan, & welcome to plowsite :waving:


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*next year*

Ive been planning next year since last year

were are you located south what are you running ecquipment wise

hopping to put on a couple guys for next season


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Preferred Service Area?*

Ryan-

As the others have said, some specifics would be helpful. Let us know a little more specifically where you are from and/or what type of driving radius you would be willing to service. I don't have anything specifically in mind, but we are often asked to service Chicago and various suburbs.

If you have the time to start looking for work now, you may be able to land some accounts yourself and subcontract for someone with an account or two in your area to help give you a full route. Otherwise, there are plenty of really big players in your general area that could assign you to a route or specific property if you cannot come up with any accounts yourself. Good luck. payup

SnoJob


----------

